# How Many Nissans Have You Owned



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I HAVE HAD A DATSUN 720, A 300Z, 200SX, AND A HARDBODY


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Welcome to the forums, but you don't have to shout.

This is my first but far from last Nissan.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I was given a '72 Datsun 1200 sedan for commuting in '75. When my brother wreck it later that year, I bought a 1600 Roadster that I drove for three years. No other until the SE-R in '94.

I can still remember the first time I saw a 240Z back in 1972.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

2 Hardbody's 86.5 and 93, still have the 93 lowered,
97 sentra GXE(traded to get 02 GXE)
03 SpecV Cloud white...
the 97 sentra had 251,015 miles when traded now someone else
in town is driving it...still looks New...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Only the three in my sig. Want a 350 track edition one day.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Owned:*
1984 Maxima
1992 300zx
1990 Maxima SE
1996 Maxima SE
2001 Frontier S/C
1991 Q45
1997 I30t


*Now Have*
2003 Sentra Spec V
2002 Altima 2.5s


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

3- a 98 Sentra Xe, 98 Frontier king cab, and 95 Sentra GXE


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

This is my first Nissan, I owned a 92' Eclipse GS prior to buying the 200SX......still dreaming of the 350Z....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

I have owned-
1983 sentra wagon
1984 sentra diesel (very rare)
1989 sentra xe
1988 sentra xe
1997 240sx
1979 280z

I now own-
1999 sentra SE-Limited - love it!
1987 stanza wagon 4WD - (very rare 4WD) in excellent shape!

non-nissans I own-
1984 mazda RX-7
1965 Ford T-BIRD


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

used to own - 1991 Stanza
now own - 1995 200sx se
looking for - 95-97 200sx se-r


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Let's see, we, as in parents, had:
1992 Quest GLX
1993 B12 Sentra (Canadian Model)

Have now:
2 '95 B13 Sentra (Canadian Base Model, similar to US B13 E model but with more standard options). One was my mothers, the other I own.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

'80 Datsun 280ZX (Does not count. Was my mothers when I was in elementary school many moons ago)
'87 Nissan Sentra XE 4-door 
'91 Nissan NX2000 (Still miss this one  )
'91 Nissan Sentra XE 2-door
'96 Infiniti G20 (Current)
'95 Nissan Pathfinder XE (Current)

Potentially will own a Datsun 510, another NX2000, and/or a Datsun 2000 Roadster. Some day, maybe!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Owned:

91 Hardbody bought new
86 720
83 Pulsar Turbo
86 Pulsar
85 Stanza
92 Maxima Se
91 Maxima 
91 Sentra Se-r
90 240sx
97 200sx Se-r bought new
95 Maxima Se
91 Sentra E
91 Sentra Se-r still own
91 Sentra Se-r still own 
94 Sentra Se-r still own
03 Frontier real soon!


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

HAD: 
80 Datsun P/U
83 Sentra
84 Stanza
85 Sentra
95 Hardbody

HAVE:
88 Sentra (work cruiser)
88 Pulsar (rebuilding engine currently)
Ordering next week:
03 Spec-V


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

so far just the 92 se-r...

the next one will have a Z in the name


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

so far i own:

'92 se-r
'91 se-r
'95 maxima


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

at the moment i have an 87 b12 xe a/t 87 b12 gxe a/t and pretty soon ill have another b12 with the legendary 4 speed m/t


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I've had:
88 sentra XE, 
97 200sx SE,

currently own:
96 200sx SE-R


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

I thought I was bad...alot of you guys have me beat.
I've owned 6:
'83 Sentra
'87 300ZX
'85 Maxima SE
'95 Maxima SE
I currently own:
'97 SE-R...Just turbo'd
'02 Maxima SE

Never owned anything else but Nissans.


----------



## White02Spec (Apr 3, 2003)

Owned:
'91 Sentra SE
'93 Sentra SE-R (I miss that car)

Own:
'02 Sentra SE-R SpecV (I love this car)


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Only 3 vehicles under my ownership in my 3+ decades of life:

'70 Datsun 1600 Pickup - Wish I didn't sell it. It would have made an interesting platform for dropping an SR20DET into.

'91 Aztec Red Sentra SE-R - I will never sell this car. Ever. First and only car I ever bought new. 12 years and a week ago.

'91 Vail White Sentra SE-R - My wife bought this for me for our anniversary last year. What a woman.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

93 Red Sentra XE
98 Black Sentra GXE
and now my fav: 03 White Spec V


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

In this order:
88 Hardbody King Cab(traded for Sentra)
99 Sentra(still have)
87 Sentra(sold)

My parents(IIRC) not in order:
720 
B13
B14
U13
D21 X2
WD21
Frontier


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Back in '98 i had a '96 Nissan Pickup it wasn't fancy at all a base model but damn that thing was fun. I named it Lil' Gray then i got in an accident then I was vehicleless for a few years. Now I have had my 200SX since Sept '00.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

ive had a 1993 infiniti g20, wrecked it before i got to enjoy it. now i have a1995 nissan 200 sx.


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

1987 Nissan Sentra 2-door auto
*there was 1988 Toyota Pickup in betwwen these two ::cries:: i loved that truck*
1985 Nissan/Datsun 720 Pickup

STILL OWN 1997 Nissan 200 SX SE


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Only had my 03 Spec but I will surely be the owner of many more in the future, .


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Owned in the past.
1974 Datsun Pick-up
1971 Datsun 510
1972 Datsun 510
1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R - Black NA
1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R - White DET

Own currently
1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R BB DET with FMAX
1999 Infiniti G20t


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

'90 Sentra
'03 Sentra SE-R


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

I currently own a '02 Spec-V.

Before that, back in high school, a 1980 Datsun 210. Four door, 80 HP, AM Radio, manual steering, no A/C. But it was a manual tranny, and that made all the difference, until I readed a Honda Accord.....stupid Honda.

My pops had a 1985 200SX, manual tranny. THAT was a sweet coupe.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

My 96 200sx is my first one... but definately not my last! Ive seen the light!!!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

My next Nissan will be an R34 Skyline GT-R V-Spec 2!! It's my goal in life,  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

And how will you A) fund that car, and B) import it over here? The GT-R is a sweet piece of machinery, but it's $50-$70K, right?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Almost SilEighty said:


> *And how will you A) fund that car, and B) import it over here? The GT-R is a sweet piece of machinery, but it's $50-$70K, right? *


Such a pessimist,  . It depends on what your job is. There is a kid that is 18 that has an R34 Skyline that he posted pictures of on this forum. So, I'd say it's not impossible. If you got a brand new one it would probably run that much and that's also assuming you went through Motorex. There are all kinds of ways to get them. I would say it's pretty damn possible. I'm not gonna go pay cash tomorrow, but someday, as I said earlier, I will have it,  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Not pessimist, realist^_^.

Anyway, you have my blessing, and if you manage to get one, my bitter jealously.

Save those pennies!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i have owned two - 01 nissan altima- 02 spec-v


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

1 90 Nissan 240sx automatic S13 
-with no power steering and ebay air filter.

Killed him with my stock 91 G20 5speed. (has same ebay air filter).


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

2: '00 Altima GXE (wife's) and my 02 SpecV


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Four Nissans currently. 
B13 turbo SE-R
'91 NX2000, stock
'91 NX2000 $204 on eBay
'97 Pathfinder


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Two:
'87 200SX/SE V6 (still kick myself for selling it)
'85 Sentra/SE Coupe (still have it)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

one: (the only car i've ever had)
'93 sentra se


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i used to owna 82 cadillac
then a 99 jeep.
then i got my precious sentra


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

5 counting a datsun
1-Datsun 110
1- Maxima
3-Sentra


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

92 Sentra GA16DE all stock
97 200sx GA16DET....little turbos are fun 
92 Sentra SE-R SR20DET...big turbos are more fun


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

85 300zx 2+2 (sold)
85 300zx turbo (still have)

soon to have 240z w/ L28 swap or 300zxTT


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

just my 95 sentra and its my first car from 1996. Will probably keep it couple more years then move on. None of the current nissans interest me much.


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*2 so far:

89 Pulsar NX SE from feb 97 to date
92 NX 1600 from sept 02 to date

Don't think these will be the last I own though.*_


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, look at that. Once you go Nissan, you never go back 

My 97 Sentra GXE is my first car but I got it b/c I liked my Mom's 96 Maxima GLE so much.

definately keepin it Nissan for now on.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

ive owned 3. my first was an 88 stanza(cleanest around )......then it was my 91 se-r then now my 94 se-r nissan forever


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

First Car was a 1974 620 2wd truck auto then I converted to 5spd
1985 King cab 2wd 5 spd (2nd)
1985 reg cab (wife) 5 spd
bought rolled 1985 king cab 4wd merged with 2wd (3rd)
1988 Pathfinder XE 4wd 5spd (wife)
1989 Max SE 5spd (wife)
1994 Quest GXE forced to buy a automatic (My wife and I hate Autos) (wife)
1996 Pathfinder SE 4wd 5 spd (my 4th)

Future???
anything Nissan or Infiniti or UDor Datsun.

I have owned 4 Hondas but they where all mopeds or Odysseys (ATVs) 

Nissans are too easy too maintain and I love the majority of the body styles.

Want too build my kids first vehicles, like an old 510 with a modern Nissan V6. That would be fun project.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just the 96 200sx ser for now. Hope to make it 2 very soon


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Between myself and my wife 4.

87 Sentra
91 Sentra XE
93 Sentra SE
96 Sentra GXE.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

My folks bought a white 91 SE-R new in 91, then traded it in in 95. we then got my car, a 91 240sx last may. and now we also own a 2002 Pathfinder. Now my mom wants to trade in the pathfinder for a Z or Max.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

2....
198? Nissan Maxima Wagon
1996 Nissan Sentra


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

I've owned two....a 98 Sentra GLE and a 200 SX SE. I love em so much!!! My little brother now has my 200 SX and is turning her into a high quality show and race car...so I wish him the best. *says prayer for Warp 9*

Katie


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

1st car- Datsun 310 1981
3rd car- Nissan Sentra B13 4 door 1993
4th car- Nissan pick up truck 2WD 1991 (POS, this was our second vehicule)

And currently 

Nissan B14 200SX 1995 GA16DE-T

MAx


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

1995 nissan 240sx se (R.I.P)
1989 nissan 240sx se (sold)
1996 nissan 200sx se (still have)


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

'83 Pulsar
'85 Maxima
'90 Maxima
'91 SE-R
'94 SE-R
'91 SE-R w/ FMAX stage 2 <--current
'91 240 w/ Silvia conversion <--current
'01 Xterra <--current

laterz....Jody


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Just the 96 200sx ser for now. Hope to make it 2 very soon  *


It's 2 now. 1990 240 KA-T. Specs coming when pics are, whenever that is.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I've owned two.

1. Very Clean 1994 Nissan Sentra LE 45k auto. Wish I still had it. Rolled back in March

2. 1998 Nissan Sentra XE Auto - Hopefully to be traded in for a 200SX SE-R in the upcomming months.


----------



## Frontierfreak (Aug 15, 2003)

86 720 truck
88 Pulsar
93 Hardbody
97 Altima
00 Frontier


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Lets see here..... Started with a '79 Datsun 510? wagon. Did a swap from the ole L20b to a Z20?/Z22? 
Had a 78-79 Datsun 210 (parts car). But drove it home with driver door tied on and no brakes....(itd been hit HARD in the driver side) Ive had 5 B-12's from 87-90 in various forms and levels of DISREPAIR. An 88 Pulsar I salvaged and rebuilt out of several cars. And presently own a '92 Sentra With the usual Mods and more coming....

My other cars over the years...................

61 Mercury Comet.. (my first that NEVER should have been sold)
73 VW Superbeetle
7 Different Chevettes from 80-85
84 Camaro
89 and 94 Cavaliers
63 VW BUG

I think thats all.....

You can add an '89 240sx to the list now...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

only the 96 200sx i have now...with a dead ga16de inside


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've owned two Nissans. Both have been Sentras

My first, a red 1991 Sentra E 2-door.
My second, a silver 1996 Sentra GXE. Which also happens to be the car I own now.


----------



## se-rguy98 (Jun 4, 2003)

1972- Datsun 510
1985- Pulsar 
1992- NX 2000 (White) Still own
1992- Nx 2000 (Red)
1994- Infinity G20 (Daily Driver)
1998- 200sx SE-R (sr20det turbo swap) BB manifold, t25, 370cc injectors, Weisco 87mm pistons, Eagle rods, JWT ecu...
Soon a 2003 Maxima......

All these cars were and still are awesome.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

mine started with a:

1995 XE Sentra auto (bought used); i gave that to my sister who later traded it in and bought a new '98 SE Sentra automatic
1997 XE Truck stick (my first stick, bought new); traded in later
1998 GXE Sentra stick (bought new); totalled on Aug.10.1999
2001 SE Sentra with P/P stick (bought new); my first SR20 which eventually got repoed  
1992 SE-R (stock and yes, bought used LOL)


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Jan 16, 2004)

I have two:

1991 Maxima SE 180K original owner  
2003 Maxima SE 23K 2nd owner  

Mr. Peabody


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

had a 96 ma se...loved it...
sold for 99.5 path se-l... liked it , but missed the max...
traded in for 02 spec v... love it, but still miss the max...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

79 Datsun 120Y
79 Datsun Sunny 310
85 N12 Pulsar
89 Dual Cab Navara
91 N13 Pulsar
92 N14 Pulsar SSS
92 S13 SR20DET 180SX


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

96 200sx


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

1981 Datsun 210 Hatch back
1983 Datsun Nissan Sentra 2 door coupe


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

My car now is my first nissan 1994 sentra and thinking of buying a s13 240.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I learned to drive on a 1996 Maxima, and it's the reason I bought my Sentra.
My actual first car was my 97 Sentra GXE - R.I.P, which jus got totaled @ 48kmi
I just sent out the money for my 99 SE-L, which will be my second car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my sentra is my first nissan.. sure wont be my last.


----------



## clr18287 (Mar 24, 2004)

I own a 2004 pathfinder , 91nx2000 , 94 sentra se-r all currently.. my dad used to own a datsun 280zx.. i like nissans.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

92 maxima
89 240sx
plan for 98 sentra soon


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I married into Nissan (my wife had it when we met). But I am hooked!

For now though...just the '93 240


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

hm.
i havent seen any 510 owners?!?! :|


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

there were like 3 510 owners on the last page...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i guess i went on 2. and i still own both for the time being. sell sentra sell!! damn clutch needs to be fixed


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

1. 1989 volvo 240 dead tranny at 255,000
2. 1993 se-r sale pending /sold
3. 1990 240sx own


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

This is personally my first Nissan. The vehicles I owned before, in order, was a '76 Chevy 1/2 ton long bed w/350, '82 Chevy 1/2 ton short bed w/straight 6, '89 Chevy Silverado Ext. cab w/350 (still have it, nice truck).

Now my dad did have a '84 Hardbody KC, 4cyl manual, now that was a pretty nice truck. He currently has a 1982 Datsun with the 2.2L diesel. Has converted it to a flatbed. Gets great gas milage.

I plan on owning a 300ZX, mid-eighties model.


----------



## darkeagle (Nov 28, 2003)

I own 1 Nissan, 1980 Datsun 210 Wagon Deluxe. When me and my fiance first got it, it had only a 4spd transmission. Since all our other cars had 5spd we lucked up on a parts car (datsun coupe) and swapped 5spd into her. Althought the 4spd is still good its in storage incase something happens to the 5spd and it gets better gas mileage with 5spd than 4spd.(5spd-highway 32mpg, city-varies 25+; 4spd-highway 30mpg, city-varies 25+) 
We also have: 1989 Nissan 240sx fastback, 2 Datsun 620 Pickup kingcab(1976, 1978).


----------



## Derek090 (Apr 25, 2004)

This is my first Nissan ever. 2004 armada, and surely not my last


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

My Spec is my first ever Nissan and even though people dont always have the best things to say about it, I love it and theres a good chance of me owning another Nissan.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

1 so far 1989 nissan 24osx


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Me & my family:

HAD

1972 Datsun Station Wagon (don't now wich model was)
1986 Sentra B11 (tsuru)
1989 Sentra Coupe (Hikari)

HAVE

1997 Sentra B14 burgundy <--- my own car
1998 Altima GLE gray/brown <--- my father's car
2004 X-Trail LXE deep red <--- my mother & me (today we pick it up at the dealership) :thumbup:


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Currently have in the driveway:
97 Maxima <----- current daily driver
89 Stanza <----- ex-daily driver...maybe another project if it doesnt sell
86 Sentra <----- project car

....and my mom has a 2003 Maxima SE with all the hot trimmings; I'm so jealous


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

86 D20 KingCab 4x4 pickup
93 Nissan Maxima
93 Mercury Villager Minivan(had Nissan v6  )
93 Nissan Sentra 4dr XE
93 Nissan Sentra SE-R


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1st car..'98 SE-R
2nd car..'95 SE-R


----------



## Ihatemycar (Apr 9, 2004)

This was my first car, 87 Nissan Pulsar and its still kickin, Ive always been a big Honda fan (sorry guys..) but I think the Nissan is growin one me


----------



## worldrallynut (May 11, 2004)

mid-80's stanza
01 maxima GXE
03 Murano SL AWD


----------



## Titan_Fan (Apr 29, 2004)

*3 Nissans*

I Have owened a 86 Nissan 4x4.
I have a 2001 Sentra, 2004 Titan. 
I also have a 98 S10...... I like my Nissans way better!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
And I CANT FORGET MY 2003 Handa Shadow ACE.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

So far, I have only owned 2 Nissans, both of them Sentras.

'92 Sentra E 2-door 4-spd
'96 Sentra GXE 5-spd (This is the one I drive today)

I have no idea what my next car will be. I DO know that it will be another Nissan!


----------



## 97HB (May 20, 2004)

I'm on my first...97 hard body....dad still on his first..84 pickup with 410,000 miles and all original


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

I've had an 
'82 B210 Brand New
'84 Pulsar Hatchback Brand New
'84 Maxima 2 years old
'98 Altima (Best car I ever owned, had to give it to my mom, beacue she trashed her van)

'98 Frontier (bought it used from my job, the guy that drove it was a real F^#Kin loser, I'm still trying to get it right. Hope I can get some help here)

Funny but until I saw this post I did not realize how many Datsuns I have owned!!!


----------



## little red sentra (May 11, 2009)

1989 sentra, red 1995 hardbody, red-1995 240sx ,red-2003 frontier, red-2006 titan also red


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

1994 d21 hb ka24e ,5 speed , 4x4 ,h233b rear end ,r200 front ,lifted,power coated frame..and only half way there...


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

Past Nissans:
1990 Nissan 240SX hatch-173WHP
1997 Nissan Altima GLE-Stock
1990 Nissan Laurel Club S Turbo-241WHP

Current Nissan
1995 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec (yet to dyno)


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

*my Blue Thunder traded for Batmobile*


I had a 87 Nissan Sentra XE, I called it Blue Thunder and ended up trading it in on my 93 Sentra XE which I refer to as Project Batmobile and shes my daily driver.
thanks/later/Bruce


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

*how many nissans ?*

hi well, i have owned 9 pulsars and 1 sentra. 6 parts cars and 4 drivers. i'm still driving car 8. car 3 runs, but needs carb sorting. put 150 kms on a 120 dollar car. 3 alternators, 2 starters and 2 trans. plus 1 head gasket/head swap. my friend helped "simplify" the vacuumn lines and egr/smog removal.
soon hope to modify/re engineer rear shock tower mounts w/coil overs on car 8 and later on car 3. these cars love lots of ground straps


----------



## El Duende (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to have two, until recently. I sold my 92' Sentra with the GA and a 3 speed auto tranny. Now I can dedicate all of my time to my baby- my 02' Sentra!


----------



## BloodyBandage (Feb 24, 2009)

My first car was a Nissan Stanza...I had it when my brother had one and dad just different colors all parked outside the house haha, was such a great car and was as sturdy as a tank. Also had a Maxima in the family and I was thinking about getting the Z in the near future.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

3 b13 sentras from An Ex to an E with way too many mods a 93 electric blue nx2000 with lots of mods an AWD n13 pulsar in the garage in pieces being restified! and a gti-r motor being rebuilt for it..also have the regular bak, the sport bak and the soft bak for it(dont hate!!)....and as of this coming friday a 1987 awd wagon!(thank you valerie!!)


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have had a 1970 Datsun 1600 SSS, 1982 Datsun 1200 1/2 ton ute,1985 Nissan G160 Patrol SWB, and have owned a 1986 Nissan N12 Pulsar GXE hatch from new. Also once had a 1953 Morris Minor 2 door with Datsun 1200 running gear. The family has had about 5 other Datsuns or Nissans as well.


----------



## icelander_28 (Sep 27, 2009)

Two...94 Pathfinder SE bought in 04. And 94 Sentra LE bought a month ago. both are current daily drivers.

In my Immediate family we have a total of 5 currently owned.

My 94's
Brother 2000 Frontier SE Ext. Cab
Sister-in-law 2003 Pathfinder LE
Mom 07 Micra


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have only one with me. I guess i would have more of it. I just love cars.


----------



## n1np (Feb 6, 2006)

In order of acquisition:

1996 D21 4x4 (new)
1991 D21 King Cab (used)
2005 350Z Touring (used)
2007 Frontier (new)
2009 Versa (new)

My only non-Nissan at this time is a Kawasaki.

Ben N1NP


----------



## jmccaughin (Nov 4, 2005)

I started out with a 1974 Datsun 620 pickup.
then had a 1996 Sentra GXE which i traded in on a 2002 Se-R Spec-V.
Now I have a 1994 Sentra Limited Edition


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

2.

I had a 1991 Nissan Sentra XE Base model with the GA16DE engine. It was a piece of poo (For lack of a more constructive word ) Piston rings wound up in the oil pan at about 155K miles or so. Piston slap destroyed the engine. Too bad too, as slow as the GA16DE is I have tons of respect for them. 115 horses from a 19 year old 1.6 liter isn't bad, considering the Toyota 1.8L engines were getting that much in the early to mid 2000's. Despite the ring issues with mine, I know from experience that these engines last forever. Mine was just a fluke I guess.

And my current fully loaded 1997 Pathfinder SE. No problems thus far..... But the spark plug on cylinder 6 is a pain in the ass to replace.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Three. Two D21s and a 300zx (z31) My first d21 was totaled by a guy on a cellphone w/o insurance... I bought it new off the lot the last year they made em. Had it over ten years, no issues. So I bought another, used. Z came from family. Black on black w t-tops (yes they leak) and color-matched rims. Nissan is my brand of choice.


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

hi i have owned 9 nissan pulsars 83 to 86 models. 4 runners and 5 parts cars. and 1 83 sentra 2 door. my boss gave me car 10 a red 87 pulsar. has serious engine problems. going to fix it for the nephew. currently driving car 8 and am having elec problems. bought car 8 with 325 k, now 456 k and still does not burn oil. gets @ 32 miles per gallon. am tired of electrical battle, have to bring in the experts. dream car is paul walkers blue skyline in ff4


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

jmccaughin said:


> I started out with a 1974 Datsun 620 pickup.
> then had a 1996 Sentra GXE which i traded in on a 2002 Se-R Spec-V.
> Now I have a 1994 Sentra Limited Edition


so want a 4 door LE or GXE and do a sr20 swap into it!
love the b13s!!! they are my fav sentra(well got a soft spot for my b12 4wd wagon.....hehe)


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

1972 Datsun 240z was my first car...got hooked on Nissan.
1985 300zx.
2000 Nissan Pathfinder SE

More to come for sure...


----------



## TiredTrucker (Sep 11, 2015)

First vehicle was a '71 Datsun 521 truck. 
Bought a second '71 521 truck a year later. 
My third was years later, a '89 Pathfinder 3.0 5speed. 
I just recently acquired a '86 300zx slicktop. Needing some love right now. 
And lastly a couple days sgo I bought a 2nd owner '86 B11 Sentra Wagon. 
So 5 total over wow.....
16 years. Okay I feel old now. 
LoL


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

Wow... well let's see, I guess I should go by year and model rather than the date when I bought them. * = currently own

*2007 Titan SE 4x4
2004 Armada LE 
*2001 Xterra XE
*1998 Frontier
1997 Altima
*1996 240SX
1991 Pathfinder SE 4x4
1985 200SX Turbo
1985 300ZX
1978 280ZX
1976 260Z
*1969 Patrol

I think that's all of them...


----------



## HOT-SX (Aug 19, 2014)

1. 1977 280Z 5 speed
2. 1980 280ZX 5 Speed
3. 1980 200SX Black Hatchback 5 Speed
4. 1980 210 5 Speed Hatchback
5. 1985 Reg Cab Short Bed ST Pickup 5 Speed 2WD
6. 1985 Reg Cab Short Bed Base Truck 5 Speed 2WD
7. 1985 Nissan 200SX XE Coupe 5 Speed (still own)
8. 1995 Nissan Pathfinder SE V6 Auto (still own) 4WD
9. 1997 Nissan SE Extended Cab Truck 5 Speed 2WD
10. 1999 Nissan Sentra GL Auto


----------



## drdanelliott (Aug 21, 2017)

If you include Datsuns, then I had a B210, a 1972 pickup, a 1982 pickup, and now a 1983 pickup that must have a gazillion miles on it (speedo odo broken 7 years ago)


----------

